# After Vet does skin scraping does the hair grow back?



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,
Gizmo had to get a hair scraping today and I had no idea the Vet had to scrape until it bled. It was much worse than him getting a booster shot.
Has anyone had this procedure done on their Chi? and does the hair grow back in the spot that was scraped?
Thanks


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*skin scrape*

I have had a Great Dane w/demodex mange and he had a scraping done and Yoshi had one done and was negative and it grew back at no time at all.


----------



## Jacquelyn Solomon (Sep 7, 2005)

What actually is a skin scraping for? Is it for mange? 

I'm taking Maybelline to the vet this Sat morning for a couple of itchy, crusty spots in the middle of her back. They just came up today and unfortunately, I can't take her tomorrow.

Has anyone else's chi had anything like this? It's a bump or patch and looks sort of like dried, flakey skin. I've never had a dog have skin problems, so this is new to me.

Thanks for your replies! :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes, my Koke has had several.
And yes, it's to check for mites and mange.
And yes again, the hair will grow back, if it is mange or mites the hair will grow back after they are gone.

Here is a link to a site about Domodex mange and there is also a link to sarcoptic mange on the page http://www.marvistavet.com/html/demodectic_mange.html


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper had his knee surgery on July 7th and his hair has yet to grow back in completely. You can still see the circle where they shaved his back for the epidural and the shaved area on his leg.

The hair did grow back but it's taking forever to fill in and look "normal" again.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

That's too bad Cooper. Koke had her right knee operated on in April and you can't hardly see the scar. Her hair had grown back, before the demodex came back, and it looked fine.
I hope Cooper's comes back soon.


----------



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Thankyou Yoshismom that puts me at ease. 8) 

To Jacquelyn Solomon
I am a new dog owner as well as a new chi owner and the Vet did the skin scraping test today for mange. Luckily Gizmo tested negative for mange. I would imagine they could use this test for other skin problems. The Vet also clipped some hairs from the bald spot to test for fungal infection and said it would take three weeks for the test results. Sorry about Maybelline, it sounds like it could possibly be ringworm but I'm certainly no expert. Keep us posted.
:^)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Lily had a big patch of fur shaved for an ultrasound in March and it has mostly grown back... but I can still see where it hasn't completely filled in. Unfortunately she will need to have ultrasounds done every 6 months to monitor her heart murmur so I guess I better get used to seeing that shaved patch.  

Makes me love her even more because she's so imperfect.


----------

